# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی > گفتگو: همکاری در اجرای یک پروژه‌ی آماری

## hassan86

سلام به همه
بنده باید پروژه‌ی آمار انجام بدم. البته اکثراً خودشون انجام نمی‌دن ولی من از اون تریپ آدما نیستم!
به دلیل کمبود وقت مجبورم از شما دوستان کمک بگیرم ( به عنوان نمونه‌ی آماری ) .
لطفاً کد پایتون زیر رو بگیرید و‌ با توجه به پشت سکه‌ی ۵۰۰ تومنی که تاریخ ضربش ۱۳۸۹ باشه و یا اگه دم دست ندارید ، با توجه به دو عکس زیر انجامش بدید.
شما باید تعداد نقاط (دایره‌های کوچک) حاشیه‌ی پشت سکه‌‌ی مذکور رو به عنوان ورودی به برنامه بدید و تا جایی که به جواب برسید و‌ برنامه بهتون زمانی که صرف کردید رو بده ، ادامه بدید.
(عکس یا سکه رو که نگاه می‌کنید ، برنامه رو اجرا می‌کنید ، اینتر رو می‌زنید و شروع می‌کنید به ورودی دادن به برنامه و... .)
در آخر ، لطفا زمان رو به طور دقیق این‌جا بنویسید.
و این که کد رو تا قبل از انجام نخونید که تعدادشون لو می‌ره!

کد : 
https://db.tt/RJcf9kA1

نمونه‌هایی از تصویر این سکه :
https://db.tt/LFh12D3D
https://db.tt/3iJgF1om

فردا صبح یکشنبه می‌خوام بنویسماااااا!!!!

باتشکر از همکاریتون .

----------


## hassan86

ممنون از این همه مشارکت!!!..
آقا قفل کن تاپیکو
موضوع پروژه‌مو عوض کردم.

----------

